# America Standard Freedom 80 furnace problem



## kim98109 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello there,

I have a 6 years old America Standard Freedom 80 (downflow). It has started acting up lately. When it calls for heat, it blows cold air only. It doesn't light up. The red LED flashes 3 times when in trouble.

It happened several times in last few weeks. However, it works again if I turn off, wait for approx 10 minutes or so, and turn on. Once it works normal, it goes for 2-3 days, or half day. It's anyone's guess. I don't know how long it would work again by doing this on/off.

The local energy provider tech visited but couldn't find a problem. After a few checks including turning on/off, it started running. He suggested to change the circuit board if it happens again.

two things to note. 
(1) I have the duck and blower cleaned this summer. The guy took the ciruit board apart, cleaned the blower and put all back together. I wonder if this current problem is related with that(maybe wiring mistake???), because it was running well last year and he is the only one who touched the circuit board.

(2) When the furnace doesn't work, the electronic ignition stays unchanged while it changes red (hot, igniting) when the furnace works.

Would anybody advise on this problem? I'll appreciate it.


----------



## #CARRIERMAN (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi kim98109

And they say you cant stop a Trane. It sounds like to me you are having a problem with either a limit trip or an ignition proof failure. The unfortunate thing about American Standard/Trane equipment. Is that you cannot tell by the blower running which one has happened. They are still trying to get out of the dark ages as far as their electronics are concerned. Either way I would have the servicing company come look at it if you are not mechanically inclined. Both are going to require some dismantling of the furnace. Let me know and I will try and walk you through the process.

Good luck
Rusty


----------



## kim98109 (Nov 27, 2007)

Dear Carrierman,

Thanks for your advise. I did web research to find what those 3 flashes on red LED means, and found the following.

3 Flashes --- 
Draft Pressure Error - Possible problems: 
a) Venting problem 
b) Pressure switch problem 
c) Inducer problem 

Anybody can confirm if this diagnosis is correct? 

Assuming correct, how your suggestion, limit trip or ignition proof failure is related with the above? Can you explain further? I just want to understand correctly.

Thank you so much, kim98109


----------



## RobChubb (Feb 18, 2015)

My American "Freedom" 80 is 9 years old and it would only fire up if I cut the power to it and turned the power back on. It would heat up just fine and stop when reaching the temp set on the thermostat but it would then not start again...until I turned off the power and turned it on again. I replaced limiter but that didn't help. SOLUTION !!! When I was checked the connections on the board I notice the 2 wires attached coming from the thermostat were corroded just like you would expect on a car battery (who knew?). So I cleaned them up and Voila it fixed the problem. (apparently the corrosion of the connections of the low voltage wires to the bottom of the board was enough to interfere with the start up) Hope this help cause it's a free and easy fix.


----------

